# Girth Size of you dog?



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a harness for Piper called Gentle Leader easy walk harness. She hard one but she chewed through it. Went to buy her one on line and thought a medium would be fine. But looks like its a bit big.

Small size is 15"-20" (girth)
Medium size is 20"-25" (girth)

Her girth is right now about 17". The poo's that are full grown what is their girth size. I'm wondering if I need to return this one and get the smaller size or wait to she grows into it. She is 6 months and my breeder said she will be growing until around 9-10 months. She is about 13 pounds now.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a tough one Kim, Bette's girth is 20", and she weighs about 20 pounds.

I've only met Amanda's Lady and Renee's Molly (so far), and Lady is a little taller than Bette, Molly is smaller (though she was still a puppy).


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea may have to get the smaller one.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> I have a harness for Piper called Gentle Leader easy walk harness. She hard one but she chewed through it. Went to buy her one on line and thought a medium would be fine. But looks like its a bit big.
> 
> Small size is 15"-20" (girth)
> Medium size is 20"-25" (girth)
> ...


I have the small one for Molly and got it when she was about 6-7 months. She is a year now and it still fits her. Her girth was 16 when we bought it and now it's 17 so it still fits perfectly!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> That's a tough one Kim, Bette's girth is 20", and she weighs about 20 pounds.
> 
> I've only met Amanda's Lady and Renee's Molly (so far), and Lady is a little taller than Bette, Molly is smaller (though she was still a puppy).


What an absolutely stunning photo! And I think I've seen the human version on the 'we are not cockapoos' thread!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Molly looks so tiny!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Molly looks so tiny!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She isn't very big a bit taller now than in that pic and her girth is 1 inch bigger She is 15 lbs now. She is about 14 inches tall and 16 inches long Size 16 in the equafleece is perfect for her ha! In that picture she was 9 months old!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Yea may have to get the smaller one.


Only just read this thread, Kim. I'm not sure if you've already ordered your harness, but you can get an in between size in the easy walk, which is a small/medium.

I got Tilly hers when she was 5 months old and it still fits now at a year!

Search for it on amazon or ebay xx


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Only just read this thread, Kim. I'm not sure if you've already ordered your harness, but you can get an in between size in the easy walk, which is a small/medium.
> 
> I got Tilly hers when she was 5 months old and it still fits now at a year!
> 
> Search for it on amazon or ebay xx


It was the small/medium I got and is a bit big on her. So I order the petite/small. Which fits fine but I think she will grow out of it. The good thing is I'm keeping both for right now. I bought it through a company called Chewy.com. I called and I can return it up to 365 from the date I bought it. So keeping both boxes and receipt. And which ever one I decide to use. I can send the other one back. I really do like the small/medium one better. So hopefully she will grow a bit more into it.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Bette looks lovely in pink!


----------

